# Una tormenta eléctrica en una botella plástica



## anajesusa (Nov 4, 2011)

A raíz de una discusión respecto a si era posible deducir la polaridad de acuerdo a la forma y brillo de una chispa, hice algunos experimentos, uno fue este, coloqué sobre el VDG una botella plástica con agua, es muy llamativo el efecto, he realizado muchas pruebas con Van Der Graaff pero esta me gustó mucho, pongo algunas fotos y el video.
Mas información en mi blog http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOMp84qgJzU


----------

